# Going to explode (part 2)



## argoldst (Feb 20, 2006)

I almost can't believe this but now another mantid is having the same problem. He has a large back end and has stopped deficating. Based on my last experience, I know figure she is going to die unless I can fix this.

You can see the symptoms on my previous post "going to explode"

Anyone have any ideas? At this point I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 20, 2006)

If you have your mantids in the same area move them away from eachother it may be a sickness if you separate them now it should stop the spread (if it is a sickness)


----------



## argoldst (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, it looks like the end is near.

My mantid's back legs now seem to be paralyzed as they are tucked under him and it seems like he can no longer control them. He is still crawling with his front feet and arms. I feel real bad.

Should I put him out of his misery (if so, how) or what?


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I would put him down. Stick him in the freezer and he will be gone in a minute or less.


----------



## specy (Feb 23, 2006)

I actually had similar problems with some of my adult female Polyspilota aeruginosa. I have never mated them and they never laid any ooth for a long time, and then they just grew fatter and fatter and died. So I suspect that it might be some sort of egg binding problem.


----------



## Rib (Feb 23, 2006)

If your mantis is an adult female, sometimes they dont lay their ooths as for whatever reason they dont think any location available to them i suitable. I had this problem, though luckily I caught it early and moved the mantis into another tank with a few extra branches added to it. She laid the ooth the next day and was fine from then on.

Since your mantis is a male, I dont know what it could be. Its safe to assume its either the food or an infection if its affected more than one of your mantis though. I would seperate this mantis and any others that show signs of it from the others AND change your food supply. It cant do any harm.

Sorry to hear about it though, its never nice when this sort of thing happens


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah, one of my hierodula did the same thing, I wonder what it is, never layed an oth after like 2-3 months as adult

stopped eating then died.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 1, 2006)

It happened to a friend of mine too - ghost mantis. The mantis became lethargic and die. Another ghost seems to have the same problem but one day he found out that the ghost had a huge poop and back to life! GUess mantis also had constipation problem, just that it is serious enough to kill them. I haven't came across such a problem but it seems to be the food


----------

